# Seed question?



## stoner (Jul 5, 2007)

Has anyone here ordered from this company before www.cannabisseeds.com i would like to know thank you


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 6, 2007)

You should post this in the seedbanks section. Might get better responses.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 6, 2007)

You should check them out on the seedbank list..and see how their rating is.. i have never heard of them myself... everyone on here pushes nirvana seeds, and dr chronic for the place to buy em...


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 6, 2007)

is that the same as    redeyed frog.com?????


----------



## stoner (Jul 12, 2007)

no i dont think so


----------



## Draston (Jul 12, 2007)

No idea about them. I bought from dr chronic and had 0 problems and I got my nirvana seeds in like 1 WEEK!


----------



## stoner (Jul 13, 2007)

Do you need a credit card to buy seeds from either of them?


----------

